# The World's Largest S-Scale Diorama with Working Trains & Trolleys!



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

While on vacation in Cincinnati, OH, we visited the Cincinnati In Motion S-Scale Diorama exhibit. It is the largest in the world, and models Cincinnati during the 1940's in 1:64 Scale. Here is some video I shot:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. A whole lot of craftsmanship went into the construction
of that display. Thank you for posting it. There are not that
many big S layouts available to the public.

Are we to assume the trains are running on
AC as was usual with S?

The passengers on those trolleys must have felt like they
were going over Niagara falls in a barrel. Slow 'em down.

Cincinnati, incidentally, required the local transit system to
use two trolley wires instead of
one plus the track as DC negative. So their streetcars had
two trolley poles similar to trolley coaches. Most other cites
around the world used the single overhead.

Don


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't know how the trains were powered. I wanted to do my usual Cab Ride videos, but the Museum's Marketing Department said no. It would have been hard anyway because none of the Main Lines connect. Everything is point to point, and most of the trains go backwards to their starting point instead of turn around.

The lighting is very poor in there and the whole Diorama keeps switching between day and night. I could have gotten much better shots with my 3CCD Canon camera, but didn't bring it with due to space concerns.

I posted what I know of the layout facts in the videos description on YouTube. As for the transit system, it depicts Cincinnati back in 1940, so perhaps the trolley wires were different back then.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry Doc

Wrong diognosis, the Cincy streetcars were 2 overhead wires
from the beginning due to City ordinance. Made it easy to
convert to Trolley bus when the Streetcars were shut down.

Don


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Doctor Z,
What a great layout. And you have done a nice job with the video.

Thank you for sharing,
Aflyer


----------



## DoctorZ (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment, Aflyer. I wish I could have gotten some Cab ride views, but the museum's board said no, even though the director wanted me to. Something about Marketing issues.


----------

